# Sealing an outdoor outlet



## sirotz (Oct 9, 2013)

It sound's like a dumb question but I it was asked of me the other day. We were doing a new construction addition and the customer wanted some outdoor outlets installed. We did the usual 1900 box with a large extension ring. Afterwards the customer asked "How does that seal from the elements and insects. The box has holes in it and a insect could get through the bubble cover and into the walls. Cold air the same way." I explained to her about the gasket and how it's also sealed from the outside with the siding.

She does bring up a decent point that I have never thought of. Metal boxes are code here so that's what I have to work with. I thought a remodel would work but sucks if you ever want to pull though again. This is just how I always did it and always figured "The caulk on the outside and insulation on the inside will be enough".

How has everyone else handled this? WP boxes aren't an option because of looks. I was thinking some sprayfoam encasing the junction box from the inside. (Inside the house not the box. I did a service call where a homeowner did that....what a nightmare!)


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Who in their right mind uses a dry location box out doors? Either use a proper weather resistant box surface mount. 
Or use an old work cut in box.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

NacBooster29 said:


> Who in their right mind uses a dry location box out doors? Either use a proper weather resistant box surface mount.
> Or use an old work cut in box.


 
He said it is a new addition.

Im sure he roughed it inside the wall.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The eighties is back thataway's to the left. We've had cans of expanding spray foam for two or more decades now.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Arlington makes a few items to address this, but if you are down to rough wall, the stucco or clapboard people will usually flash it, and sometimes caulk it.

If you are adding a new box, again look at Arlington catalog. The bubble cover does let insects under the cover, but the receptacle and coverplate with gasket is in the way of further intrusion.

Around the outer edges of an old work cut-in, its beauty vs. efficiency. I let them decide and live with outcome.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

NacBooster29 said:


> Who in their right mind uses a dry location box out doors? Either use a proper weather resistant box surface mount.
> Or use an old work cut in box.



I didn't know an old work cut in box was rated for wet locations.

Got a link?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Celtic said:


> I didn't know an old work cut in box was rated for wet locations.
> 
> Got a link?


Yes put it inside the wall.with a gasket and in use cover.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry but this is where you have to hold the clients hand and remind them that you need to install two, one in the front and one in the back,they get to hide them.

Then you can remind them that they should consider functional usuage as well.

You can show them some of the arlington products and comparable manufactured face plates. 

You can pretty it up with silicon!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

NacBooster29 said:


> Yes put it inside the wall.with a gasket and in use cover.


How is that any different that what the OP said with a 1900 ?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Celtic said:


> How is that any different that what the OP said with a 1900 ?


It's not.....but I missed that part.....so kill me...haha


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

NacBooster29 said:


> It's not.....but I missed that part.....so kill me...haha




You missed the first post :thumbup: :laughing:

...and you were the 2nd post :stuart::lol:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Celtic said:


> You missed the first post :thumbup: :laughing:
> 
> ...and you were the 2nd post :stuart::lol:


Yep. Sunday was a rough day. Probably should have not tried making posts online.


----------

